# Painting color code for Paratrooper



## dhinesh.jeyakumar (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi there, I am restoring my paratrooper and would like to know the original color code and the method of painting which is effective. Any inputs would be appreciated.

Regards,
DJ


----------



## Mercian (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi DJ

I'm assuming it's a BSA parabke?

Do you know if it was originally a green or brown colour? Both are possible, depending on the date it was made. Brown is rarer than green.

If it is the Columbia Compax paratrooper, these were painted red, blue or black from the factory.

If it has been repainted, then you may find the original colour inside the head tube or bottom bearing..

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## dhinesh.jeyakumar (Jun 10, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Dear Adrian,
> 
> Thank you for your response this. I would like to go for the green color. But the problem is the color code is important to get the same output. I have seen in india few cycles have been really painted bad due to poor choice.
> By any chance would you be having the color code for green?
> ...


----------



## Mercian (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi DJ,

The wartime code for this green paint was  SCC15 Olive Drab, which is now BS 381C 298. If you Google BS 381C 298 paint, there are quite a few suppliers out there.. SCC15 paint also finds a few.

The frames were probably dip painted originally (this was a standard method of painting bike frames at this time). Since it would be difficult to replicate that, I guess spray painting would be best.

Also, some (not all) of the frames were painted in Black enamel as an undercoat, and then painted green.

See this 1945 film, which shows British bicycle manufacture. At 7.00 minutes forwards, you can see the painting, (no safety gear or gloves!).






Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## dhinesh.jeyakumar (Jun 10, 2020)

H







Mercian said:


> Hi DJ,
> 
> The wartime code for this green paint was  SCC15 Olive Drab, which is now BS 381C 298. If you Google BS 381C 298 paint, there are quite a few suppliers out there.. SCC15 paint also finds a few.
> 
> ...



HI Adrain,

Thank you so much for the information. The video was perfect.

Thank you again. Please don’t think that I am stretching it - my Para is missing the brake levers any idea where I can get them?

Regards,
DJ


----------



## Mercian (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi DJ,

No worries.

For the levers, it depends on how quickly you need them, and much you want to spend, really. The only supplier of parts on a regular basis that I know of s Start Bray in the UK.






						Stuart Bray Motorcycles Limited - Spares for BSA Parabikes
					






					www.stuart-bray-motorcycles.co.uk
				




He's not cheap, but often has parts, and you can contact him to see if he has what you need. I notice his spares page doesn't have any at the moment, and is quite short, it may be th Covid19 effect?

You can advertise in the Wanted section on this site for free, someone may have them on a shelf gathering dust.

They do turn up on Ebay. There are also several very similar types which can be found there quite cheaply. The main difference tends to be the shape of the cutout on the handlebar bracket section.

What I did was buy cheap ones that looked OK off ebay, then replaced them as I found the real ones. Because they are simple bolt on items it is easy to do this.

Again, I hope this helps.

Put a few pictures on here when it's finished, we're always interested. (-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## dhinesh.jeyakumar (Jun 10, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Dear Adrian,
> 
> Thank you for the info.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhinesh.jeyakumar (Jun 10, 2020)

dhinesh.jeyakumar said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> Here you go - the current condition.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi Dhinesh,

Other than Stuart, there's no real supplier of parts. There seem to have been very few spares made at the time, and crossover onto civilian bikes is limited. The spare brakes and levers were used up post war by BSA on a ladies model. When these turn up for sale they are invariably bought to strip these parts and the chainwheel off, and then scrapped.

I sympathise, and know how annoying it is to have your parcel stolen. I've lost a couple over the years, both times with irreplacable parts that were valuless to whoever took them, and the insurance didn't compensate for the work that goes into finding them in the first place.

A wanted add on the site is certainly worthwhile,.

My most wanted part at the moment is the butterfly nut and post for holding the frame open. I have one, and can bolt the frame together, but a second would be useful (-:

Thanks for the photo. It's a second pattern frame with second pattern pedals. At least you have the folding pedals, these are difficult to find too.

Good Luck with your search.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## dhinesh.jeyakumar (Jun 10, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> I agree with you. However sometimes the prices feel like super high not only with SB even in eBay. I actually hold another frame without the wing nuts. My dream towards Para started with that. After two long years of search I couldn’t manage to get even a single part. That’s when this came to my notice and picked it up. I was so happy to see the pedal and the brake calipers. I can manage the seat with Brooks B15 which is very easily available in eBay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mercian (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi Dhinesh,

Yes, it's a lot easier to start with a nearly complete bike (-:

The problem is (as I think you've realised) that the saddle, brakes and pedals on the bike weren't that good, so were often replaced post war. Now, there's far more frames than original small parts, so that a caliper today would cost me more than my entire first BSA did (£70). I still have that one, also a really nice one from India, and the early frame I'm working on slowly.

Second pattern frames are the vast majority, and have a single tube for the seat stem. Very early ones have a twin tube, but these broke easily, so they are rare because there weren't many, and they got broken.

Most of these bikes are 1943, possibly the first 10000-15000 were 1942. Here's a film showing the parabikes being made in 1943:






The serial number is on the rear dropout, and normally starts with an R. They start around R500, and finish close to R80000, so that should give you an idea of how early or late in production yours are.

Any other questions, don't hesitate to ask.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

